# Urgent Need a Inkjet Printer Hp Canon or Brother



## prasanth11 (Jul 8, 2012)

I need a inkjet printer For economical printer with good printing quality with All in One function

My Needs are

Good availability of  Cartridges, and that must be cheap
Good print quality

My options are


HP K209g :
I would like to know what are the real life running cost of this printer and cartridges from . My friend owns this but his colour catridge (came with the printer ) already ran out of ink, But he is unable to give exact prints ,he is saying very less colour document prints 50-60 ,Black white ink is still there,he printed 100-120 b/w docs

Canon Pixma E500

this document says huge number of prints .test conducted by Chip Magazine 
*media.canon-asia.com/local/in/stage/csr/E500.pdf

I also want to know how is real life running cost and page yield

Brother DCP J125

Little research took me an impression that Non Oem Catridges are the only way out for this printer to run it econimacally,which will make cost of cartridge LC 39 both black,and colour(cyan,magenta,yellow) each at 225-300rs. Non Oem Cartridges will have about 20ml ink which may give 500+ standard documents (my pure assumption)., colour documents may come around 400+
I request aNY one using this brother printer and non oem cartridges pls give their advise 

Pls give me suggestion. I need to buy a printer asap

I am more inclined towards HP k209 as it has low catridge cost,but want to really confirm because  I dont want to land with a white elephant


----------



## prasanth11 (Jul 17, 2012)

anyone please help me


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 17, 2012)

Get this: Flipkart: HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 2060 All-in-One - K110a Printer: Printer
Cartridge is really very cheap and real VFM.

Check the comparison here: Canon Pixma E500 Printer vs HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 2060 All-in-One - K110a Printer vs HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 2515 All-in-One Printer vs HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3525 E-All-in-One Printer: Compare Printers: Flipkart.com


----------

